# Shepherd Girl: A Dog Story Tribute Video



## ShepherdGirl_A Dog Story (Mar 27, 2012)

Readers- 

Here is my tribute video for Athena. I had a celebration/memorial on Saturday, 3-21-15 with family and friends. There was a special "Athena" cake, balloons representing her favorite things (a baseball, and her Washington sports teams), food, tears, and laughter. Mostly laughter. 

Enjoy this video and feel free to share!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-70nJsHPki8&feature=youtu.be

:gsdhead::gsdhead::gsdhead::gsdhead:

CLN


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Very nice tribute. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Yes.....very nice.

So hard to say goodbye but oh how wonderful Athena made your life over the 12 years. 

Good for you being the best buddy Athena could have ever wished for...


SuperG


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Beautiful tribute to a beautiful GSD.


----------



## cindamae41 (Dec 16, 2011)

What a beautiful tribute to an absolutely gorgeous girl! She looks like she had an awesome life with you. I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm struggling with making my boy's end of life decision right now. I just put a post up and I saw yours. I'm the lady who also had two dogs named Daisy and Lucky, if you remember me! Your Athena sure is beautiful and best of all....pain free. Thank you for being such a great mom to her!


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

That was really great. Thank you for sharing. What a beautiful and smart girl Athena was.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Such a touching and heartfelt tribute for your beautiful Athena. The music was a perfect compliment to those beautiful images. Thank you for sharing. Hugs.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

The image at 23 seconds depicts true love <3 I managed to somehow keep it together until the pictures from February...then the tears fell freely. The music is perfect. I love the video of her running toward you in the snow. She was so beautiful and you obviously loved her more than anyone else ever could have ever been capable of and in return she loved you with all her doggie being (you can see it in her eyes). Beautiful tribute to a beautiful life


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

That is a really nice tribute to your beautiful girl. Rest In Peace Athena....


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

There is nothing like the love of a dog, and even more when you take that first journey with one. They bring so much joy, so much love and laughter. They set the stage for any canine to come into your life, and while they stay with us for so short of a time, the memories and the time you spent will be something that you always cherish. 

RIP beautiful Athena. <3


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very well done! God bless Athena!


----------

